# Podcast not working with itunes



## Davy1 (May 6, 2012)

Hi,

My last downloaded podcast was on the 12th of April 2012 so I did some checking and found this link: http://www.mrexcel.com/itunesbroke.html
I have followed the steps on that page however I cannot receive the podcasts.

Can anyone help?

Thanks
Davy


----------



## Davy1 (May 7, 2012)

Ok guys I'll try another question, is everyone elses podcasts working OK?


----------



## Derek Brown (May 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome to The Board.
I have just tried updating the Podcasts in my installed iTunes.
The latest that I can get is #1536 from 12th April - and also I don't get #1535.
However, I use the WordPress link to check for and view the Podcasts:
http://learnmrexcel.wordpress.com/
Don't forget YouTube where you can search for "MrExcel" - you will also see many of the older ones here.


----------



## henryg (May 10, 2012)

Does nobody from or on behalf of MrExcel read these posts? Here and in another thread people are saying iTunes is not updating, but silence in return. Not good!


----------



## NGP940 (May 13, 2012)

I can't get any since April 12 either. COME ON BILL DON'T BE MEAN, STICK A $ IN THE METER.

Neil


----------



## Derek Brown (May 13, 2012)

You can if you follow the 'WordPress' link.
If you want to download the Podcasts, as you would in iTunes, all you need is something like RealPlayer.
Bill provides us with many Excel resources and much of this is free - I think that we should be grateful to him for that.
Podcasts used to be only available through iTunes (and YouTube) but I now see the WordPress site as being "the podcast source".


----------



## henryg (May 13, 2012)

I suspect the 'stick a $ in the meter' was not meant to suggest meanness, at least I hope so as Bill has provided a wonderful, free, service for years.  That he has done this every  week is amazing, and should  be applauded.

My criticism was that messages posted in this board have been ignored, no more and no less. I hope there is nothing wrong.


----------



## NGP940 (May 16, 2012)

My previous post was meant as a joke, if I have offended,  then I opologise.
I have the up most respect for all who contribute help on this site. It's not very often I can't find a solution to a problem here and that helps me alot.

Thanks for all your efforts.

Neil


----------



## Hero-0952 (May 16, 2012)

Curious - Show of hands:


Who is simply using the iTunes Feed?
Who is using 'Excel Tips from MrExcel Video App'?
I have discovered a rather consistent inconsistency with the iTunes Feed and may have discovered the issue. I have 'reset' three episodes [#1537, #1538 and #1539]. They _should_ be visible now. If not, please tell me what method you are using to view them.

Thank you!


----------



## Davy1 (May 19, 2012)

Hi,

I'm using the iTunes Feed and only #1537 & #1539 working here.

Cheers
Davy


----------



## Hero-0952 (May 19, 2012)

Ok Davy1. Thank you for your reply. I will spend some time with this over the weekend and try to get this all running completely smooth again.


----------



## Davy1 (May 27, 2012)

Hi Scottie,

Can you confirm if there are any new podcasts from MrExcel yet, my itunes is still not finding any !! 

Cheers
Davy


----------



## henryg (Jun 22, 2012)

Still not working in iTunes!!


----------



## henryg (Jun 25, 2012)

#1541 appeared in iTunes today, but nothing after.


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would look again in a short while; that entire series was reloaded and the feed is being manually updated now.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jun 25, 2012)

I double checked the feed to iTunes via my MrExcel App on my iPhone; I am showing 5 episodes.

#1540 will not be in that feed. The restart of loaded Episodes begins at Episode #1541. [If you want to view #1540, you will need to check out the Learn Excel from MrExcel Blog Episode #1540


----------



## henryg (Jun 26, 2012)

#1545 now in iTunes, but nothing after. I really, really, miss having the podcasts in iTunes as I tend to watch them away from my pc.


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok, it's going to take a little time this week...but I think we are finally good to reset the podcast listings and start getting this up to date. I needed to coordinate with our podcast host to get everything in place before continuing.

Podcasts will start to appear over the next day or two [or three] as I am able to bring the iTunes feed back up to speed. Since I will be uploading fresh, this process could take some time so please bear with the rate of progress. I will be moving on from Episode #1545 today.


----------



## henryg (Jul 2, 2012)

That is really good news. I really dislike using my browser to watch the podcasts.


----------



## henryg (Jul 3, 2012)

OK! 1546 to 1549 now on iTunes  !!


----------



## Hero-0952 (Jul 3, 2012)

There will be a few podcasts skipped on the iTunes feed; most of these 'unavailable' podcasts were 'Time Sensitive' information and are merely a waste of space on that feed now. Not to mention, they really haven't anything 'Learn Excel' in the content.

The uploads will be a bit spaced out the next few days. I do have other regular duties to attend to in this process, so I am updating the feed as I can. So far there are two more new episodes loaded today [#1551 & #1554] - hopefully I can sling a few more into the stream today!


----------



## henryg (Jul 10, 2012)

No more updates coming through. May I suggest that you forget the past and get the system working for all podcasts going forward. If viable, backfill later.


----------



## David J (Aug 14, 2012)

Glad to read that it is a technical issue, not the end of this excellent series of podcasts from which I have learned a great deal.

The most recent podcast I have been able to access via iTunes is 1555. Hope the normal iTunes feed can be re-established soon.


----------



## HR_Man (Aug 14, 2012)

Scottie P
thank you for your efforts getting the feed back up.  Like davidj I can only see upto 1555.

Appreciating this is done around the day job (July 4 post) can you flag  time frame for the update so we all stop nagging?


----------



## willemeulen (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope it will be fixed soon. The podcast together with several forums got me started with excel and still gaining knowledge from podcast besides it gives some entertainment, particular the dualing episodes.

W


----------



## Hero-0952 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello All.

It was an ongoing effort to get the iTunes feed updated as chronologically as possible. In light of a few issues and recurring errors... Learn Excel from MrExcel Podcasts have resumed on iTunes starting at Episode #1588. We will not be filling in the gap that currently exists; the decision to move forward will be our best means.

To view those episodes not on iTunes, you may visit the Learn Excel from MrExcel Video Blog on WordPress here: Learn Excel from MrExcel
If you are viewing these episodes on a device that allows 'Apps', WordPress does have an iApp available for the Blogware. Check the iTunes store for it.

Thank you!


----------



## David J (Sep 6, 2012)

Excellent news. Thanks for your efforts.  1588 onwards now accessible here via iTunes.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Hero-0952 (Sep 6, 2012)

Rockin! Thank you for the report!


----------



## David J (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh dear.  Not so good after all. Problem seems to have recurred.

Nothing on iTunes after 1594, despite lots more on the MrExcel podcast page.


----------



## Hero-0952 (Sep 12, 2012)

It is not a problem. To get current from the new starting point, I have a certain ordinance to follow in order to keep things cycling properly. I loaded a weeks worth last week and will do the same this week. If I upload all at once, I will end up with a lapse again - and I am not willing to do that.


----------



## David J (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for that.  I was used to them appearing almost daily before the gap, so thought this was another glitch. Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## Hero-0952 (Sep 12, 2012)

Soon I will be back up to a regular daily rotation. Right now, just trying to get to that point. We'll be there soon!!


----------



## David J (Sep 12, 2012)

Great stuff.  I promise to be patient now!


----------



## Hero-0952 (Sep 12, 2012)

LoL! No! NO promises... because if I 'forget', I will expect a reminder! (just kidding about the forgetting  )


----------

